# Aurora, 21, let's jam



## Gerad (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking for people to jam with.

I've got an: 
epiphone les paul standard, 
yamaha apx700 electro-acoustic, 
squier Bronco Bass,

small bass amp (not sure what brand),
Orange Crush 30r guitar amp,

boss loop pedal,
boss me-50.

I would consider myself an average guitar player. haven't been playing too long, but I learn quick and spend all my time playing.

other than playing music i'm a student at OCAD in toronto (art school).

not looking to play new metal or country, other than that, quite open-minded.


----------

